# 87 stanza sw help please



## eternalfungus (Jan 26, 2006)

my 87 stanza sw has a few probs 1 alternator went out (replaced it)
now it wont start i checked the fuel , spark plugs and it still wont start i got it to run for 5seconds by force starting it (putting alittle gas in the trottle body) and it died im out of ideas and my mechanic has yet to call me back or come by any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

eternalfungus said:


> my 87 stanza sw has a few probs 1 alternator went out (replaced it)
> now it wont start i checked the fuel , spark plugs and it still wont start i got it to run for 5seconds by force starting it (putting alittle gas in the trottle body) and it died im out of ideas and my mechanic has yet to call me back or come by any ideas on what i should do?


so you do have fuel and spark??


----------



## eternalfungus (Jan 26, 2006)

i have fuel and spark thats why im so lost


----------

